# Am I crazy? Flight from ny with 4 year old ...



## krmlaw (Oct 4, 2012)

Have two weeks booked at westin kaanapali. Ds will be 4 and 3 months. Dh thinks we should wait a few more years bc of the long flight for ds .... Thoughts?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 4, 2012)

Do you take long driving vacations? Will you be packing a DVD player (or 2) with movies? Have you taken flights more than 4 hours before?  Are you changing flights and he can run around the airport? Will you have his favorite snacks?

Kids today are so much more worldly than we ever were at that age.


----------



## elaine (Oct 4, 2012)

I flew with twins 3.2 years old--no worries. They had coloring books, snacks, portable DVD players, etc. It was fine--and they were fine for 2 weeks in Hawaii.


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 4, 2012)

I also think what's most important is knowing your son and how he would handle this situation.  As someone else asked earlier, how has he handled things  like long car rides, shorter flights, etc.?

We have two kids, and one was a breeze on flights.  With the other one, I left flights feeling like I'd just gone through a WWF bout!  We flew to the Caribbean which was a long flight, but never thought of doing Hawaii at that age given the challenges of the flight and time zone changes.

People on this board know nothing about your son's temperament so it would be hard to give you an answer that's really relevant.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Oct 4, 2012)

Above resposes were correct.
We have travelled to Hawaii a few times with small kids. first time around kids were 3 and 5.
If you can, break up your trip. 2 hr flight, then another, then over to Hawaii. the breaks help, and really, that one day is shot with travel anyways


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Oct 4, 2012)

Of course everyone with young children – and who has traveled with them – will say that its no problem and that everything goes just fine.  However, those who travel as adults without children, and have been subject to a long flight in the confines of a jet airplane with kids that do not have the capacity to exercise willful patience and self control _have a different opinion_.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 4, 2012)

I have NO KIDS. I returned from a 6+ hour Kauai to LAX flight next to a 4 year boy with his dad in early May. His 2yo sister and pregant mom was across the aisle and up 2 rows. I would rather have flown with them every trip more than 30 minutes than almost anyone else in the last 5 years next to me. 

They were NO PROBLEM  ...


----------



## Weimaraner (Oct 4, 2012)

MY DD is 5 and we've talked about Hawaii but am not brave enough to take her there until she's older. And then I'll break up the flight with a stop in California. I've been there three times as a teen and adult and consider it a marathon with the time changes and length of flight. I've been trying to get her excited about the upcoming plane ride to Nassau (2 short flights) and she said "but planes are sooooo boring."  I told her the reward at the destination will be worth it! She's been a terrific traveler on her other flights. It might work out for other kids but I just think it's too much to expect from her at this age.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 4, 2012)

My Daughter has a 6 year old; a 4 year old; and a 6 month old.  They fly all over and most of the time go Standby as her Mother works for American Airlines.  It doesn't seem to be a problem at all.  

George


----------



## JulieAB (Oct 4, 2012)

I agree, it depends on your child. After my 5 hour flight with the 20 mth old this summer, I decided I wouldn't fly again with her until she's at least 4. She was just too young to really care about the DVD player, or toddler games on my tablet for any length of time. She's an active kid, and considered the car seat a prison, and didn't understand why she had to sit in it (and screamed).  I think most 4 year olds would be old enough to understand they need to stay in their seat (plus, they're big enough for the seat belt by itself), have an interest in electronics that would provide some novel entertainment, and be able to carry their own backpack through the airport.  Even my 7 yo son with autism did great on the plane, all things cônsidered.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Oct 4, 2012)

Like othes have said, you know your child.  We took my DD now 12 on a flight to Orlando when she was much much much younger.  I think she was 5 at the time.  We prepared her as much as we could, knew all the tricks to use and I had been given a sedative by her dr just in case.  Well, we needed the sedative, she was so spooked by it.  My family figured we would never get anywhere like CA or HI or anyplace that required an airplane ride.  this past summer was the first time I took her on a plane since then.  Again it was Orlando.  SHe did great.  I was the one who freaked internally when I boarded the 2 aisle putt putt plane for the final segment home.

My older 2 did their first flight when they were 3 and 4 and love flying.

I think breaking up the flight can go either way.  It can help or it can prolong the agony.  I like the idea of a stop in CA and then head to HI.


----------



## brigechols (Oct 4, 2012)

stmartinfan said:


> I also think what's most important is knowing your son and how he would handle this situation.



+1. No one on this board knows your child better than you. If your son cannot remain seated for at least an hour, wait until he is older.  My personal pet peeve on long-haul flights are the wanderers - young children and their parents who walk up and down the aisle as a diversion; and the bouncers - parents of toddlers and infants who walk up and down the aisle bouncing a crying child.



> Of course everyone with young children – and who has traveled with them – will say that its no problem and that everything goes just fine. However, those who travel as adults without children, and have been subject to a long flight in the confines of a jet airplane with kids that do not have the capacity to exercise willful patience and self control have a different opinion.



IMO,  the parents of young children on this board offer honest answers. Long flights can be a challenge for adults as well as children. For long-haul flights, parents should  be prepared to provide in-flight entertainment, drinks, and snacks for young children. I always pack a dvd player, headphones, new dvds, and extra batteries. Before the trip, I visit the dollar store and buy toys and coloring books, wrap them individually, then distribute a wrapped toy every hour. I also pack cards (uno and flash cards). I load their backpacks with snacks, we get on the plane with a full water bottle, and I purchase a couple of bottles of juice at the airport for the flight since the beverage cart doesn't roll down the aisle often enough for my little ones or it's held up by the wanderers and the bouncers .


----------



## bethy (Oct 4, 2012)

I have flown often with my young children - the max has been about a 6.5 hour flight.  With one exception it has gone well BUT that was because of EXTREMELY hard work on my part.  I mean being "on" from 3 hours before the flight till we reach our destination.  Every move I make, every word out of my mouth, every breath is all about child management.  It's NON-stop and intense crisis prevention.  I wear comfy clothes - don't bother to bring a book or any entertainment for myself and I look an absolute wreck at the end.  And I don't count on eating anything other than a granola bar the whole time.

It takes tremendous endurance at least with my children.  But we've been on some pretty amazing vacations so it's been worth it so far.  

I'm gearing up for a long trip next week but my kids are getting older so it's getting easier.  I let them use Ipods and watch movies for just as long as they are willing to.  I only give them brand new fantastic movies they've never seen before - same with toys and other distractions.   And I reserve another group of new movies and items for the trip home.


----------



## MaryH (Oct 4, 2012)

I have friends who fly with their kids literally around the world or pretty close to it since they were babies.  They live in one continent, one set of grands in another continent and other set of grands in a 3rd continent.  They do extremely well.

But also having been in the front seat of a child across the atlantic who kicked my seat for hours or been in earshot of ones that screamed their head off for close to an hour, I really have to say depend on the child.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 4, 2012)

he is a great flyer ... we are going to aruba next week and this will be his 32 flight. no problem so far on 5 hour nonstops. 

but this would be a 10 hour nonstop ... hence DH hesitation. 

I guess we have awhile bf we will have to buy tickets ... so I have some time to think about it.


----------



## mbh (Oct 4, 2012)

*Too Long*

As a parent who has flown with a young child, 10 hours non-stop is too long. As a passenger who has sat near young children on a ten hour flight, I also say too long. Break the flight into segments if possible. 10 hours would be really pushing it. Why be stressed needlessly.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Oct 4, 2012)

bethy said:


> I have flown often with my young children - the max has been about a 6.5 hour flight.  With one exception it has gone well BUT that was because of EXTREMELY hard work on my part.  I mean being "on" from 3 hours before the flight till we reach our destination.  *Every move I make, every word out of my mouth, every breath is all about child management.  It's NON-stop and intense crisis prevention...  It takes tremendous endurance *at least with my children.  But we've been on some pretty amazing vacations so it's been worth it so far.



*Your perspective is spot on!  Thank you for your willingness to prepare for the battle… there are not enough parents like you.*

It does NOT necessarily depend upon the particular child, but rather the awareness and sensitivity of the parents.  A baby may cry and that is just a part of life.  The problem is with older children that are higher maintenance and the parents who believe that acting as if nothing is wrong makes the problem go away.  Parents who fail to be responsive when simply kicking and fidgeting is disrupting to another passenger ARE the problem.  

If I continued to put my tray up and down in a careless manner, the person in front of me can feel the disturbance.  If I had a kid doing that, I would be monitoring that behavior; I have seen parents just ignore this to the detriment of the person in front of them.  To make matters worse, the airlines decision to put a touch screen “game console” on the back of every seat only adds to the propensity for disturbance when it is younger children attempting to play those games.

Our recent 8 hour flight home to Pittsburgh from Paris was a disaster.  My wife had a 5 or 6 year old boy behind her, and a three year old girl in front of her.  Although the boy made no real disturbances that anyone could hear, he provided constant disturbance on my wife’s seat with the tray, video games, and fidgeting and kicking.  All she wanted to do was try to rest and sleep.  The little girl was another piece of work.  Her father played the part of a sleeping ostrich during the entire 8 hour flight; she could NOT sit still.

About half way through the flight my wife was just beginning to doze when the girl from in front began to reach her arm around between the window and seat back.  In an instant, her little hand blindly grabbed on to the glass of ice water on the tray, and it ended up all over my wife’s lap.  At this point she was nearly in tears and I lit up on BOTH the father behind me and the French ostrich in front of me.  The boy’s father made excuses that his son “was just trying to play a video game” and the father of the girl could be heard telling her it was “not her fault” before he once again closed his eyes.  Not so much as an apology from either of them?  _Overall, the infant crying on the other side of the isle was the least of our concern!_

*Its not the kids, it’s the parents who fool themselves into believing all is well.*


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 4, 2012)

singlemalt_18 said:


> *....My wife had a 5 or 6 year old boy behind her, and a three year old girl in front of her.  Although the boy made no real disturbances that anyone could hear, he provided constant disturbance on my wife’s seat with the tray, video games, and fidgeting and kicking.  All she wanted to do was try to rest and sleep.  The little girl was another piece of work.  Her father played the part of a sleeping ostrich during the entire 8 hour flight; she could NOT sit still.
> 
> ...*


*

Next time ask the boy and father behind you if they could swap seats with you for a couple of drink coupons. Sounds like both sets of parents and kids would have gotten along great ....*


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 4, 2012)

I think it's too long. There are only so many movies and coloring a child can do. At that age they want to move around. I wouldn't do it, but that's me. Good luck deciding and convincing DH if you're determined.


----------



## Phill12 (Oct 4, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> Have two weeks booked at westin kaanapali. Ds will be 4 and 3 months. Dh thinks we should wait a few more years bc of the long flight for ds .... Thoughts?



Seems a little late to be worried about it as you already booked the weeks!

 I wouldn't worry unless your child plans on flying the plane!:hysterical:

 Of coarse some flight crew employee's have had crying fits last few years so maybe no one would notice!

 Phill12:rofl:


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Oct 4, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Next time ask the boy and father behind you if they could swap seats with you for a couple of drink coupons. Sounds like both sets of parents and kids would have gotten along great ....



Why didn’t I think to pay someone - out of my pocket - in advance for their ignorance, and make myself the cause of disrupting other passengers seated along the narrow aisle of the crowded international 8 hour flight, all as people were boarding and flight attendants scurry back and forth minding everyone's carry-on luggage including my crystal ball?

Just be careful… typically such keen hindsight is followed by a terrible trip and fall from not looking where you are going.


----------



## spencersmama (Oct 4, 2012)

I flew to HI twice when my kids were younger.  The first time they were 10 months and 3 and a half.  I would say that it does depend on the personality of your child.  Some people, whether adults or children, are just rude.  I don't think that has to do with age, but upbringing.

One of the flights to HI we went from ATL - HNL or Maui, which was about 12 hours.  (Can't remember which now.)  The other time we had a stopover in LAX.  Personally, I'd take the longer continuous time on the flight to avoid the extra time and trouble of getting off the plane, finding the new gate, and reboarding.  Even though you get to "stretch your legs," it still adds at least an hour and half or two to the long travel day.  Plus, i think the airlines cut out a meal on board.  Even though the food isn't great, it is still novel for the kids to eat dinner on the tray in flight.  

Along with the usual activities, I would also recommend bringing along play dough or wikki sticks, stickers and those magic ink activity books to use on the plane.  I personally find it absolutely mind numbing to watch electronics for hours on end, and I imagine it would be worse as a three year old.  

It's funny, because even though my kids (15 and 12 now) can occupy themselves for hours, I feel like my son is more intrusive on a plane than he was when he was little.  He was going through that uncoordinated, gangly growing stage last summer.  He was and is at the point where he is tall enough (6'2'') that it's hard for him to fold into an airline seat without cramming his knees against the seat in front of him.  (And I certainly don't want him to end up as the cause of a complaint thread on tug or flyertalk!)


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 5, 2012)

FWIW, I think that asking a 3 year old and a 3 month old to be quiet and still for over 10 hours is asking a LOT.  I've seen children sleep the entire time; I've also heard them wail until they've exhausted everyone on the plane. I'm a very tolerant passenger, because I have a heart, but not everyone is.  Some people are incredibly rude, as if having an inconsolable child is some sort of character flaw. 

The question you need to ask yourself is whether you'd enjoy yourself in Hawaii if either or both of your kids became disruptive on the flight.

FYI, friends of ours are parents of twins.  They flew from NYC to Dayton, Ohio when the girls were infants (~6 months old?).  The flight was so harrowing, and they were so mortified by not being able to console the girls, that they rented a car and drove home.  They didn't fly again with them for almost 2 years.  LGA to DAY is ~3 hours.    

Personally, I love Hawaii, but there are tons of closer places that I'd go to before I'd fly across the world with a 3 month old and a 3 year old in tow. 

In short, your wife is right. Again.


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 5, 2012)

Re the 4 year old ..... you know his temperament ... provided she was healthy, my dd would have been fine (I would have gone nuts, forced to color, read books, watch Disney movies for the 7000th time .... but that's a different story!).

Re the baby .... my dd was an angel on flights and earned her first free ticket by the age of three.  But, there was this one time, when we didn't know she had an ear infection .....


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 5, 2012)

jerseygirl said:


> But, there was this one time, when we didn't know she had an ear infection .....



Not knowing about the ear infection. OMG! I forgot about the flight from NJ when my little one was 2. He was sick, throwing up and screaming. By the time we got home he had a fever. He had an ear infection and we didn't know. 

I repeat - 10 hours - I would not. There is no place I want to go that badly.


----------



## rpw (Oct 5, 2012)

*depends on the kids*

My girls have been flying to Hawaii from Chicago yearly since they were less than a year old.  They also take other flights to Dallas, Orlando, etc.  

Just make sure you have things for the kids to do.... I carry my laptop which is also the blu ray player on the plane.  That is usually good for a movie or two (maybe three).  Books, stuffed animals, dolls, etc.  Don't forget snacks!  In a perfect world a solid nap would be good.

Pay close attention to what you child likes to do while just sitting and make sure that's available.  We carry a complete backpack with kids things, just in case.

I can only remember one time we had any problems, but we were trapped in a plane in Dallas for 5 hours on the ground with the air off and Gwen was only 1 year old.  Trust me she wasn't the only one grumpy on the plane!


----------



## jjlovecub (Oct 5, 2012)

*We Were Fine*

Took my 5 year old ATL-HNL nonstop 8 1/2 hours. You can always keep them busy somehow - just do it..Great memories with your kids!


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 5, 2012)

When our daughter was younger, we would pack one "treat" for each hour of travel.  These would usually be something from the dollar store: toy, craft, etc.  We would even wrap them up so it would make it even more fun to have a "present" every hour.  That frequency matched well with her attention span for new activities.

Between that and watching a movie (or two), we never had issues keeping our daughter occupied for long flights or car trips (some up to 12 hours).  But bottom line, each kid is different, and only you as the parents can really make the decision to go on the trip or not.

Kurt


----------



## danb (Oct 5, 2012)

*5 year old twins east coast to Hawaii x 3*

Hello-  people thought I was crazy to!  My boys first made their 10 hour flight to HI when they were 2.  At that age we stopped in Dallas, stayed overnight and resumed travel the next am.  At 4 they made it just fine on the direct from New Jersey to HI.  Last year, they were, as they have been, expert travelers.  The worst part of the flight was seeing the onlookers who would sigh and scowl when we boarded.  However, the highlight for me was when we landed and on the last trip 3 nearby travelers stated..." You have the behaved children I have ever seen."  Little did they know, that is I lie, I have normal, sometimes crazy children.  People will say..." They won't remember...it is a waste". You do not stop making your child laugh or smile because it is a waste or they won't remember.  My kids knew about pineapples, dolphins, and palm trees and still talk about their first trip...it is all about talking about the experience.  Memory is visceral and if it was exciting, they remember.  I recommend "Shay by Air" It is a video to prep kids for flight.  It is great, the kids love it, and it is a ritual before we fly till this day.  Ironically we are moving to HI in June.  After exposing our kids to the islands, we decided..we want to live there and it made the most sense.  As you may know,  a family of 4 traveling from the east coast is very pricey...so we are cutting out the flight time and cost.

Make your kids travel experts...early, not later.  It is like taking them to church or to the store...they learn how to behave after repetition.  They learn fast, when you land...the fun is beginning.  

Safe travels...aloha!


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 6, 2012)

danb said:


> Make your kids travel experts...early, not later.



I agree that this is possible with 5 year old children.  3 year olds are tricky, and 3 month infants trickier still. Sometimes air pressure hurts their ears, and there's not a thing anyone can do about it.  10 hours is a long time to try and figure out a solution.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 6, 2012)

My youngest DS when he was in that 2-3 age range barely could handle car trips "Up North" max 5 hr drive. We didn't take him on a plane till he was 5 and by then he did just fine. He did do fine as 9yr old on a direct flight from DTW-HNL, but we were in 1st class. 

Now both of mine are seasoned travellers at ages 16/11 and to be honest I think they are more cut up about the Airtran/SWA merger than DH and I. They loved Biz class seats, no wandering preschoolers in the aisles swinging Popeye chicken legs at people sitting in aisle seats or kicking the back of their seats. 
And they are the types to make the statements like "why don't those parents do something with that child, we weren't allowed to kick seats or wander the aisle." They do notice that you see more badly behaved preschoolers/toddlers on flights to Orlando than anywhere else. 

But then again my youngest has gone out of his way to help amuse older babies/toddlers when they were cranky being cranky. I remember him pulling out his of Godzilla figures(Godzilla & friends  love FL beaches for spring break :rofl to show to one little girl on a flight to West Palm.


----------



## jlr10 (Oct 6, 2012)

We didn't take our son anywhere until he was 5, but only because we didn't go anywhere.  He was fine although he was pretty excited about his first flight and every different thing was marked with a running comment of awe.  People around us were laughing, so hopefully it wasn't too disturbing.

We had a hard time on his first flight to Hawaii at 9.  He couldn't get his ears to pop and was making a low keening noise due to pain.  I am sure most people found it very disturbing.  But almost everyone around us was nice saying they understood and offering different suggestions to help him.  On future trips we use the airplane plugs for his ears. It might be a good idea to have those as well as a bottle just to make sure little ones don't get ear aches.


----------



## MommaBear (Oct 6, 2012)

bethy said:


> I have flown often with my young children - the max has been about a 6.5 hour flight.  With one exception it has gone well BUT that was because of EXTREMELY hard work on my part.  I mean being "on" from 3 hours before the flight till we reach our destination.  Every move I make, every word out of my mouth, every breath is all about child management.  It's NON-stop and intense crisis prevention.  I wear comfy clothes - don't bother to bring a book or any entertainment for myself and I look an absolute wreck at the end.  And I don't count on eating anything other than a granola bar the whole time.
> 
> It takes tremendous endurance at least with my children.  But we've been on some pretty amazing vacations so it's been worth it so far.





singlemalt_18 said:


> However, those who travel as adults without children, and have been subject to a long flight in the confines of a jet airplane with kids that do not have the capacity to exercise willful patience and self control _have a different opinion_.



I have been the parent of three children under 6 traveling internationally as the only adult and done exactly as the parent in the first quote does. My kids were great travelers and still travel a lot as adults. Only twice did we have bad landings and that was because my son had an ear infection. I have also been the adult subjected to the parents who have ignored their kids, let them kick my seat for 15 minutes (at which point I spoke up) drank alcohol, slept while their kids were whining, had over tired, bored kids and have had miserable flights. If your son is a reasonably relaxed child who can be entertained and the baby does not have colic, you should do great! I agree with breaking up the flights. I know it seems like getting it over and not having layovers would be the better idea, but kids benefit from exercise and up and around time. I found the night flights to be the easiest, as the kids slept. I always had books, crayons, cheerios, raisins, and multiple changes of clothes. I also always wore multicolor prints on myself so you couldn't see the spills! Have fun and enjoy your family.


----------



## AKE (Oct 6, 2012)

Usually it is the parents who are the problem and not the kids (i.e. the kids run the show, not the parents because the parents want to be their child's friend, instead of being a parent which is a much harder job).  If your child is well behaved and obeys when you tell him to stop doing something (like kicking the seat ahead of him throughout the flight), then you will have no problems.  If however you are the type of parent who believes that 3 year olds can be reasoned with when they get out of hand (and no 3 year old has this capacity that I have known, including my own three sons when they were small), then it probably would be better if you waited until he is a bit older. I have no problem with a baby crying on a flight (because thats what babies do -  ); i have a real problem with a parent who does not discipline a child when they get out of hand and they act and run wild throughout the flight.


----------



## spencersmama (Oct 6, 2012)

I think the OP has one son, who will be 4 years and 3 months, ie 4 1/4 years old. Not two kids, one of which is a three month old baby. Unless there is some news to share...


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 6, 2012)

Our kids are now 9, 7 and 2, but we've flown with them since they were infants (probably about 3 months old), including many trips to Hawaii and one to Europe. Our trip last month was our 2 year old's third trip to Hawaii (and he LOVES playing in the waves on the beach!).

It's different at every age, and with each kid. Know what entertains them.

It helps if they fly/travel frequently.  Ours fly so frequently, that they know what to expect.  For instance, when we got to security on our latest trip, our 2 year old started taking his shoes off!  (He didn't know that the TSA removed that requirement for kids.)


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 7, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> I think the OP has one son, who will be 4 years and 3 months, ie 4 1/4 years old. Not two kids, one of which is a three month old baby. Unless there is some news to share...



Ahh, I was wondering why everyone was focusing on the older child!  Thanks for setting me straight.  

With one child who's old enough to be entertained, and two parents, then I would be fine traveling to Hawaii.  However, if they make an infant before then, then my advice changes.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 7, 2012)

yes! he will be 4.5 years old  only one child ... i couldnt imagine it with two! 

right now if i cancel all i lose is my trade fee $114, so thats not too bad.


----------



## winger (Oct 7, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> yes! he will be 4.5 years old  only one child ... i couldnt imagine it with two!
> ... .


You guys will be just fine.  We took our then pre-2 yo to Vegas on one of his earlier flights, aside from the most memorable pic of him during the return flight standing on top of his chair (prior to take off, of course) trying to play with the young adult sitting in the seat behind us slumped against the window with his jacket pulled entirely over his head (he must have had a great time in Vegas), he was fine for the rest of the trip.  My daughter who did the absolute worst being strapped down in the car seat for any road trip, also did very well on her first flight, which I believe was to Hawaii when she was a little under 4 years old.  it will all be good in a few years when you look back and have all those wonderful pictures and memories, even if your trip turns out to be a little 'eventful', so just sit back and enjoy your trip.


----------



## spencersmama (Oct 7, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Our kids are now 9, 7 and 2, but we've flown with them since they were infants (probably about 3 months old), including many trips to Hawaii and one to Europe. Our trip last month was our 2 year old's third trip to Hawaii (and he LOVES playing in the waves on the beach!).
> 
> It's different at every age, and with each kid. Know what entertains them.
> 
> It helps if they fly/travel frequently.  Ours fly so frequently, that they know what to expect.  For instance, when we got to security on our latest trip, our 2 year old started taking his shoes off!  (He didn't know that the TSA removed that requirement for kids.)



I wondered when you would chime in, MichaelColey.  I thought you had three girls.  I didn't realize the youngest was a boy.  

Each of my kids first flights were around 2 or 3 months old, also.  (I know they had their first series of shots.)  We had family weddings to attend each time, two of my husband's brothers.  That's what happens with family literally scattered across the four corners of the US.  I remember waiting to buy tickets until after my daughter was born.  I called to buy the tickets when she was about a week old.  I signed her up for the frequent flier program and had to give her birth date.  The agent thought he misheard, "That can't be right.  That would mean she is only a week old."  Yup.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 7, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> With one child who's old enough to be entertained, and two parents, then I would be fine traveling to Hawaii. However, if they make an infant before then, then my advice changes.


On our trip to Hawaii last month, we couldn't get 5 Saver Award Tickets on the same flight, so we actually ended up splitting in two.  My wife took our youngest son and I took the older two.  It really wasn't bad, even thought the ratio (for me) was 1:2 instead of 2:1.  Of course they're good travelers with plenty of experience.



spencersmama said:


> I wondered when you would chime in, MichaelColey. I thought you had three girls. I didn't realize the youngest was a boy.


Actually, the youngest and oldest are both boys.  Just the middle one (the rose between two thorns) is a girl.


----------



## spencersmama (Oct 7, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Actually, the youngest and oldest are both boys.  Just the middle one (the rose between two thorns) is a girl.



Aww, so sweet.  You'll have to remember this in 5 years when the hormones take over and you wonder what happened to your sweet daughter.  Mine is sweet 95% of the time.  The other 5% of the time I fully expect her head to spin like on The Exorcist.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 8, 2012)

No, I don't think you are crazy.   A 10 hour flight is long but how much of it is red-eye or is it all day long.    I found when my kids were younger that red-eyes were awesome as they truely slept.   My kids can sleep any where though so, I don't recommend if your child needs a "REAL" bed.   But if the flight is broken up by sleeping it makes it go much faster.  

Anyways, things I've done for long flights are what the others have mentioned already.  I make sure I have good things for them to eat from home.   I make sure I have real meals like cheese sticks, sandwiches, fruit, goldfish type snacks, candy, etc..  I have at least 8 movies.  4 movies for on the way to your destination and 4 on the way home.  Don't forget about the way home.  I do find by time we leave they do much better on the way home.   I would make sure they had their favorite blanket and stuffy.  Their favorite video game.  Several books on tapes, it always puts my kids to sleep.   Plus, I would have several new toys they have never seen.  I remember I use to buy these sticks call Bendable building sticks:  http://www.amazon.com/Giddy-up-Bend...id=1349705512&sr=8-1&keywords=bendable+sticks   I'd do it all for 2 weeks in Hawaii.  Good luck with your decision.  But I almost go with the advice of breaking up the flight if you can.


----------



## Whirl (Oct 8, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Our kids are now 9, 7 and 2, but we've flown with them since they were infants (probably about 3 months old), including many trips to Hawaii and one to Europe. Our trip last month was our 2 year old's third trip to Hawaii (and he LOVES playing in the waves on the beach!).
> 
> It's different at every age, and with each kid. Know what entertains them.
> 
> It helps if they fly/travel frequently.  Ours fly so frequently, that they know what to expect.  For instance, when we got to security on our latest trip, our 2 year old started taking his shoes off!  (He didn't know that the TSA removed that requirement for kids.)



I agree. We fly with our 3 at least once or twice a year and they get it. They are all under 9 but have been flying since they were infants (even the twins ). 


It is sage advice to " know your child" and since the OP has flown with his son so often and on pretty long flights, then you know what to expect. By age 4, my twins packed their own carry on and " get it". 

Talk to your son about the fact that this is a long flight and do whatever you have done in the past thatlead to a successful journey but do it 3 fold and add some extras. 

It gets easier every time and now I CAN actually read  a little. And it doesn't require constant intervention. I do stay vigilant for signs of restlessness, etc, but it's really not so hard.  To be fair, the kids offer some entertainment for themselves. For an only child you will have to be the entertainment, so maybe it's not time to bringing War and Peace, yet. At home, we have limits on electronics, but not the plane, then those rules are relaxed. Do what works. 

Now, IF your son is already quite difficult on flights, then I would rethink the Longer haul. If not, then bear it, do the work and enjoy the rewards when you reach your destination!


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 8, 2012)

My kids have been going since 18 mos and 7 mos.  They travel very well.  Make sure they have food and snacks that they like and a variety of stuff to keep them entertained.  We have iPads, iPods, but they actually spend a lot of time drawing. They help pack their carry-ons with stuff I don't get but it keeps them entertained.  Even though they are elementary age I still take sippy cups, wet ones and kid sized headphones.  In recent trips they have taken over my and my DH's soft fluffy Brooks eye covers and they take a nice long nap.

We went to Hawaii for years before we had kids and had a blast every time.  But taking your kids to Hawaii is simply awesome.  Even really young kids really appreciate Hawaii.  I always find that fascinating.



MichaelColey said:


> on our latest trip, our 2 year old started taking his shoes off!  (He didn't know that the TSA removed that requirement for kids.)



Same with my daughter.   we tried to tell her she didn't have to take her shoes off anymore.  But as soon as she saw the gray trays she whipped them right off, put them in the tray, and stood waiting for the agent to tell her to go through.


----------



## zora (Oct 9, 2012)

Spencersmamma, I know what you mean.  Kids #3 and#4 started traveling at under one month and (of course) got frequent mileage numbers.  I got the same "what's the birthdate?"  We live in Honolulu and travel off island at least twice a year.  By the time the kids were 3 y/o they were expected to pack their own bags.  They already knew that when the plane started to lift off they should be drinking something to help pop their ears.  By 3 y/o they picked their own movies for the DVD player.  They're teenagers now and have other forms of entertainment, iPad, books, get-the homework-out-of-the-way so mom won't bug me for the rest of the trip.
OP, take lots of photos, put the photos in an album, leave the albums where the kids can look at them.  They'll remember.  And when you forget, they'll still remember and will call you on it.  ;-)


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 12, 2012)

jehb2 said:


> We went to Hawaii for years before we had kids and had a blast every time. But taking your kids to Hawaii is simply awesome. Even really young kids really appreciate Hawaii. I always find that fascinating.


Very true!  I have to share this picture:


----------



## zora (Oct 13, 2012)

Michaelcoley, that's a great photo...a "Kodak" moment.


----------

